# Work Overload..



## Mistress_Videl (Oct 7, 2008)

Ugh.. it seems it was only July when I proposed hosting my second Halloween party. As August came I chose against having it..aand now, the date being only weeks away, friends have asked if I was hosting it or not. Of course by popular demand I agreed. From juggling excess work and family time, it's been so difficult planning it out correctly. I've set standards to make it up last year's Halloween party which I also hosted. The budget has been cut down to prevent me from splurging a little too much.. and it seems that makes things so much harder to deal with. I've got a new vision for what props I want to use and how I'll set them up. Shopping needs to start occurring soon as I am on a deadline. The music situation has been resolved, the drinks have been taken care of. Now it's all on my shoulders. I've yet to think of what to serve for party food. I've only bought the basics for decorating, the essential web, foggers, some lights and a few table decorations. I need to pick up the pace though. I haven't even chosen my costume yet! What am I thinking.. History seems to be repeating itself. I want to prevent doing everything last minute though.. that only causes stress. I can't back out now! I need to kick things into high gear. Things need to start going my way..


----------

